# Is this a good Skimmer?



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I might get a 90, but I'm unsure of whether or not it comes with a Protein Skimmer. The tank and stand are $100, so I think I'll get it anyways, but will this skimmer work?

http://cgi.ebay.com/AQUARIUM-FISH-T...603?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item335c119293

I'm planning on having my tank be reef. Please respond when you see this!

Thanks! 

- Funlad3


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Piece of junk. See that little tornado inside? It's basically just another seaclone.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Forget I posted this response. It went against you get what you pay for. If you know of any good skimmer for a mediumish tank (65-100 gallons) for a good price ($150 or less), do tell.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

yeah if your paying $32 for a new skimmer especially for one thats supposed to be for 180 gallons it has to suck. they are pretty expensive pieces of equipment. we cary coralife skimmers at work they are supposed to be pretty good maybe check those out and see what everyone else thinks about that brand. old salt what about the tornado makes them junk? ive seen them before but dont know anything about them.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

You want a chamber fully filled with froth. Skimmers like these only make a little tornado of bubbles which simply don't get the job done. Most of the water just goes around the bubbles.
Coralife is a good frother. It takes a lot of constant adjustment, though, and can drive ya nuts before it finally settles down and starts working right, which happens just before it needs cleaning and you have to start all over again.
The best skimmers I ever bought were from a company called something like Lifereef USA. They're long gone now, I'm afraid, but they made really good stuff. You can sometimes still find their units available for sale on ebay or aquabid.
The Aqua-C & Remora skimmers are pretty good, but kinda small for a 90 gallon tank.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Okay, of course, after I say I can't find any good skimmers, I find these two.

http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.c...03csegb&ref=3312&subref=AA&CAWELAID=529175916

http://cgi.ebay.com/Coralife-Protei...668?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cb1a0f1dc

I'm obviously leaning towards the CORALIFE because of price. Both, from what I've read, have very good reviews, but which one do all of you think is better. Again, I want to keep a reef, so if one or both of the skimmers won't be up to snuff, just tell me. 

Thanks!

(Oh, and in my second response, I hope it wasn't interpreted as "This thread was a mistake..." I found another skimmer for dirt cheap ($20) and remembered you get what you pay for.... Please, do keep responding)


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Also, if I don't respond until Tuesday night, know that it's because I'm out of town. Happy Sunday/Monday!!!


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

id recomend the skimmer we use on our 6 in 1 at work but i have not idea the brand and its pretty big its about 3-4 feet tall it works great tho ive never seen any build up on the surface of our tanks.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

That thing didnt even have a real brand on it, immediately tell you its junk (not in all cases).


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

ahhh where is my signature picture


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Good point AT.

Rev. I won't have room under my tank for a 3-4 foot skimmer. I've seen a tank with a 6 foot skimmer, and it was more overstocked than what PetSmart would be if it had SW. There were maybe 30 fish in a 65 gallon. all but one were damsels. Don't ask how.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

lol im sure they make smaller ones but i have to ask what kind it is.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Sorry, I forgot that you can't hear sarcasm on a computer. (<- sarcasm)


JK


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

haha they should have a font to show sarcasm


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

If your really having space problems where ever the actual tank is going to be you can, make a refugium or something in a different room or area, and go all out on a really good one, or even just make a sump, a big enough one for one of the best, and of course run the line out with a powerful, pump to somewhere else. Not sure if you were being sarcastic about that. Im sure you've probably thought of this anyways.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

where does the protien go in the ocean? inland and gets washed up on shore?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

There's no way that will work for me. I'd need PVC to run 10 feet sideways, 30 feet down, and 20 feet up again. And back. Not to mention that by then, it will either be hotter or cooler than the tank, because the PVC will run through the wall 3 inches away from outside. I came. I thought. I gave up.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Sorry, I just saw that this was a two page thread. The protein does was up on shore. It's the foam on top of all of the waves. It then goes into the sand on the shore feeding either plants or microorganisms that live within the sand.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

funlad3 said:


> Sorry, I just saw that this was a two page thread. The protein does was up on shore. It's the foam on top of all of the waves. It then goes into the sand on the shore feeding either plants or microorganisms that live within the sand.


you know i was thinking "i wonder if thats what those bubbles are for" as a kid i always wondered what the bubbles were and for some reason i was afraid of them lol.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Slightly off topic, but a few years back, I was in Hawaii Boogie Boarding. I was on a beach with ten foot tall waves. They came forwards fifteen feet though. 

l- 

The l is ten feet, the - is fifteen coming off of the top of the l

Anyways, I would try to get on the l part and be smashed completely by the dash. You can't be afraid of the bubbles when you're being tenderized by the wave. I caught two of the waves. I got smashed by 20. I eventually learned and rode the surf for the 300 feet it was going. Seriously, the foam was more than 300 feet long. That's only counting what's over water more than three feet deep! 

Awesome beach. But which is the awesome skimmer? (See how I got back on topic there? That requires skill. )


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I ordered one of those eshopps skimmers today. Within a couple-three weeks I should be able to tell you what I think of it. It looks like it might actually be half decent.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Do keep us posted then! First hand experiences are always best.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Like I said it was just an idea, but that the point, you would have to run long lines. My uncle has a really mature tank and has been using long lines through his roof and walls. He just uses a powerhead on each end but I dont think it goes to a protein skimmer. Like I said just a thought.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Wow. That must be a really cool tank to deserve such a renovation project.

TOS, did you get that new skimmer yet?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Uhm... no, not yet. I didn't shell out for overnight express.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

OK. Just curious.


----------

